# stiff bezels



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

new watch with a bezel stiffer than I would like or expect.

Any tips / tricks of the trade?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Can you give us the watch brand ?

One hypothesis would be that it's been sitting in storage for a long time and maybe it's not working as intended any longer but I doubt that.

Whatever you do try not to rotate the bezel too much or too fast as the components on the inside are elastic but also thin and fragile and you might permanently damage it.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Second that, don't force or try to "break in" the bezel, bezel springs can and do fail, I've had to have two replaced in the last few years.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Is it's water resistant try it under a running tap, I've used tooth floss too that's worked

once its freeish try to apply some silicon grease with a tooth pic.,old tooth brush or some more floss

strange every solution is tooth related

Alternatively pop the bezel off and clean it


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

New as in brand new? Contact the seller/company and explain and see what they say.

If your confident pop the bezel off.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I have two watches with rotating bezels, I can honestly say that I have never rotated either ^^ I was going to say as above, if you're brave pop it off and clean/lubricate as required.


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

If it's new, and you think it's a fault, take it back.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

It's the ventus Mori brass diver I've been waiting for (for ages!) so yes, brand new.

didn't want to add lube as it could attract dust!. It is waterproof to 300m but ill be removing the leather strap before trying the water... Too nice & soft to be getting wet 

will contact the seller failing a little h2o treatment. Whilst I can fix most things, I dobt want to cause other problems by playing with removing the bezel.

thanks all!


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I would pick the easy and safe route and just talk to the seller and have it replaced or returned.

I do not recommend the dental floss idea because it will get stuck on the inside of the bezel and it will break and it will cause damage to the spring wire, click spring, bezel ratchet, etc. that make the bezel work as it should.

Removing the bezel would be the best solution but you can bend it, scratch it or damage something if you don't have the proper tools.

Lubing it is indeed a no go as it will attract debris or dust and they're not supposed to be lubed.

If you were to disassemble it completely and have just the case without the movement, crown, caseback, etc. you could try submerging it in warm water but since it's new I don't see what could come out of it... It works well on pre-owned/vintage watches though.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Leave it......at least it won't move accidentally


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

RWP said:


> Leave it......at least it won't move accidentally


 can't say I do much diving to be fair either :biggrin:

it more of an annoyance than a fault


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Jonesinamillion said:


> can't say I do much diving to be fair either :biggrin:
> 
> it more of an annoyance than a fault


 As long as it turns , stiff is a plus on a bezel as far as I'm concerned. I hate ones that turn with every brush against anything :thumbsup: . IMHO


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

As long as it does move I would give it a good few turns over a few days, did this with my Orient Mako which is now smooth as butter.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> As long as it does move I would give it a good few turns over a few days, did this with my Orient Mako which is now smooth as butter.


 +1.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

I used a few drops of wd40 on the end of a pin before and it worked a treat, just don't spray it on lol


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

wd40 is great but isn't a lube per say; worked for you though!

I'll be patient but IF I put anything on it, it will be a bit of PTFE based product or some thin, dry, bike chain lube.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

WD 40 should not, under any circumstances, be added to any part of any watch unless it's one you don't want any more!.

It's not a lubricant, it's a *penetrating* oil designed to attract dust, grime, muck and just very slightly to penetrate in between rusted or corroded parts to assist in removal from ships engines, cars and similar!

( I don't have HUMBLE opinions - - when you open that watch you bought off the bay or a car boot as a non runner, or running but not keeping time, and you get that whiff of WD 40, you'll know why not to use it EVER )


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Stiff bezels usually work themselves to a nice median after some use. Just be gentle, not gung-ho. Use it to time tea or coffee brewing, or something.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

with only a dunking in the sink and a daily swizle, It's now rotating beautifully; thanks all!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Jonesinamillion said:


> with only a dunking in the sink and a daily swizle, It's now rotating beautifully; thanks all!


 Great news very pleased it is now sorted. :thumbsup:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

WHEN USING A WATCH FOR DIVING ONE DOES NOT WANT THE BEZEL TO MOVE TOO EASILY.

IF YOU ARE TIMING YOURSELF AT DEPTH OR ON A DECOMPRESSION STOP ON THE WAY BACK UP, THE LAST THING YOU WANT IS FOR THE BEZEL TO HAVE MOVED ACCIDENTALLY

IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO KNOW THE CORRECT AMOUNT OF TIME YOU HAVE STAYED DOWN ON A DEEP DIVE AND ALSO YOU NEED TO KNOW YOU HAVE BEEN AT A DECOMPRESSION STOP FOR THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF TIME.

THIS WAS EVEN MORE IMPORTANT BEFORE THE ADVENT OF MORE MODERN DIVE COMPUTERS - I ALWAYS DOUBLE CHECK MY DIVE COMPUTER AGAINST MY WATCH


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Roddyjb said:


> WHEN USING A WATCH FOR DIVING ONE DOES NOT WANT THE BEZEL TO MOVE TOO EASILY.
> 
> IF YOU ARE TIMING YOURSELF AT DEPTH OR ON A DECOMPRESSION STOP ON THE WAY BACK UP, THE LAST THING YOU WANT IS FOR THE BEZEL TO HAVE MOVED ACCIDENTALLY
> 
> ...


 thankfully his s the first & last time m watch will see water


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

ALL CAPS is generally interpreted as "shouting" online. Please stop the shouting.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

OK


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

A properly stiff bezel is also essential for timing coffee or tea steeping, and certainly for timing contractions. You want to get those wrong.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Is it a problem with getting a good grip on it? Because I've had those.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Chromejob said:


> …You want to get those wrong.


Don't. You *don't* want to get those wrong. :-|



JayDeep said:


> Is it a problem with getting a good grip on it? Because I've had those.


I'm not sure if I should ask…


----------



## The Engineer (Feb 6, 2017)

Wd40 is a jack of all trades , lubricant, antiseize, water dispersant and can be used on electrcal contacts. A tiny amount on a small artists brush carefully placed under the bezel works. Had a seized bezel on my Tissot t touch, spot of wd worked a treat- just don't go overboard !


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I have heard it said that a nice wd40 bath on a rattley bracelet works wonders.


----------

